# Inside home temp?



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

This has proably being talked about befor. I have a 9 year old gsd who stays inside most of the time but usually sleeps outside during colder months. This has never being an issue until this year when he is practically refusing to go out. Outside temps usually 20-30 at night and when he sleeps inside our basement the temp stays 70-75 due to wood heat. I have tried to keep door cracked and also run fan. But I just simply do not believe 75 is a good temp for a 100lb gsd? Should I simply get tough and make him go out at night as he has done for the past 9 years? Or allow him to stay in? My fear is this high temp is bad for his health and once he is use to it putting him back out might cause problems?
Also I have noticed alot of matter in both his eyes for the past few months? Is this a inside issue? Possibly a an running causes this?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't know why you would think that temperature is bad for a dog and that sleeping outside in below freezing temperatures is good. That is cruely and can be punished by law. 

Our house stays 72-75 degrees everyday and our GSD is JUST FINE. If I put him outside in this 40 degree weather he would probably die. 

Leaving him inside is the best idea, especially for an older dog that is probably affected joint-wise by the temperature. I'm sure he'll love getting to stay inside. 

As for the eyes; sounds like it could be mange or a number of other issues. You need to get him to the vet for that and shouldn't have waited this long to do so.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Please don't comment on health problems until you have more experience with dogs. I am blown away by the advice that people offer on this forum these days: it's truly scary. 

Mange has nothing to do with stuff collecting in a dog's eyes. That is most likely allergies or an eye infection. If this is something new for your dog I'd take him into the vet and see what's going on. If these is an actual film growing over your dog's eyes then you are dealing with either pannus or cataracts. The vet will hopefully be able to let you know what the problem is though. While you're there you can also have the vet do a senior check up and that might give you insight on why your dog doesn't want to go out much anymore. He may have arthritis. A change in food and some good supplements can really help with that. 

I would absolutely not force him to sleep outside. I would never force my dog to sleep outside but when he is choosing to sleep inside it's for good reason. Does he have a comfortable bed to sleep on? That's important for a senior dog. Can you turn the heat down or open a window? That really is very hot, especially if your dog has a winter coat.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

BowWowMeow said:


> Mange has nothing to do with stuff collecting in a dog's eyes. That is most likely allergies or an eye infection. If this is something new for your dog I'd take him into the vet and see what's going on. If these is an actual film growing over your dog's eyes then you are dealing with either pannus or cataracts.


Yep, couldn't have said it better!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> Please don't comment on health problems until you have more experience with dogs. I am blown away by the advice that people offer on this forum these days: it's truly scary.
> 
> Mange has nothing to do with stuff collecting in a dog's eyes.


Are you kidding me? This is getting old.

I have a LOT of experience with dogs and mange DOES have to do with stuff collecting in the eyes. Have you ever seen a dog with more progressive mange than most people here deal with? Their eyes get goopy and NASTY as a result of the basteria building up. It looks like boogers all over their eyes.

You're surprised with people advising to seek medical attention? That's strange. 

Either way, I DID advise seeking vet attention, so it doesn't matter if it's mange or not, it was just a thought and I added there are numerous OTHER issues that could cause it too. 

Thank you.

eta; and luckily, this is a public forum where I am allowed to offer my opinion and advice as I see fit.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wulf03 said:


> But I just simply do not believe 75 is a good temp for a 100lb gsd?


My GSD has no issue with this temp. He does get uncomfortable at about 80 degrees, and prefers about 65-70 degrees.

Please don't force him outside, he is telling you that he doesn't want to go.


----------



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

All of my dogs sleep outside. The only reason my GSD sleeps inside is due to high temps in the summer and really this has only started in the last 2 years. He along with every other dog around here seems to thrive in the cold months and he has been known to lay out in the snow and sleep ( his choice as he is free to roam or sleep on his bed.) Most gsd around here including the breeder I got my dog from recomends making a=gsd or any thick coated dogs outside dogs. As well as most vets in this aera recomend outside.
The only reason I let him sleep in now is because he never was taught to sleep in a dog house and has always slept outside on his bed. And until I begin putting in during the hot summer nights he never once tried to get in and sleep. I believe alot of this is due to him simply getting use to staying in and knowing he can manipulate me into letting him inside. Iam letting him stay in again tonight and monitoring the temp and his reactions to it. He already takes true allergy shots and has itching problems.
What it all comes down to is the gsd with its thick under coat was bred to be a cold weather dog and every shep I have ever known have loved the cold weather and most are happier outside. My dog wants inside but while outside he sleeps much better and scratches much less. So i just really dont know about letting stay in the very hot heat.


----------



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

He also still goes wide open with no joint issues. The matter in his eyes is simply matter which I believe is another result of him sleeping inside and getting dust and other inside stuff in his eyes and up his noise.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

He's refusing to go sleep outside. That should tell you that he doesn't "thrive during the colder months," at least not any more. As dogs get older, they're more easily affected by cold temperatures. When my husband's dog Biz got older he put a heating pad on Biz's bed in the house and he loved it. The warmth feels good on their joints. Even if he runs and plays with no apparent issues, the warmer temps can help. 

I think you should let him sleep outside.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I think you should let him sleep outside.


You mean inside? 

Wolf, I've had my dogs live inside for all my life and I've NEVER had a dog get stuff in his eyes from dust, etc. in the house. If anything that would come from outside and that hasn't happened either. 

You should get your dog to the vet to get it checked out.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

If you cant afford a comfortable temp in your home, you dont need a dog. 

Our home is around 70 all year long. Sometimes I treat myself and bump it to 72 so when I get out of the shower its nice an warm


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Why would it be such a huge issue to let the dog sleep inside anyway? I personally would rather have my pup inside incase someone is dumb enough to break it. Reduces my risk of killing someone. Not cool.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

DJEtzel said:


> You mean inside?


Yes I meant inside. My bad.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wulf03 said:


> He also still goes wide open with no joint issues. The matter in his eyes is simply matter which I believe is another result of him sleeping inside and getting dust and other inside stuff in his eyes and up his noise.


He may have joint issues, but just doesn't show it. Many of our GSDs are this way. Then one day, suddenly, they can't push past it anymore, and you're left thinking, "how did this happen overnight?" The answer is that it didn't. If you don't have your boy on joint supplements, I would do that ASAP.

The inside stuff in his eyes and up his nose? Well, not unless you live in a barn


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wulf03 said:


> Most gsd around here including the breeder I got my dog from recomends making a=gsd or any thick coated dogs outside dogs. As well as most vets in this aera recomend outside.


If that's so, I'd be ignoring what my breeder and vet recommend because that's bad advice. If your dog wants to spend most of his time outside then let him. But I wouldn't "make" a dog be an outside dog, no matter what kind of coat he has, especially at night in cold weather, and at 9 years old. 



> I believe alot of this is due to him simply getting use to staying in and knowing he can manipulate me into letting him inside.


That's possible. But even more likely is that he's getting OLD. The cold weather is affecting him more now, and especially at night when it's the coldest. If he wants to sleep inside then just let him sleep inside and stop worrying about whether he's manipulating you or not! Why shouldn't he get used to some warmth and comfort in his later years? Just because he liked cold weather and handled it fine when he was younger doesn't mean it's always going to be that way. 

If you're worried about him being indoors in your 75 degree basement why can't you let him sleep somewhere else in the house? I can't imagine the entire house is that hot. And get his eyes checked by the vet. I can't believe he's been having problems for a couple of months and you haven't done that yet.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I also agree letting the dog sleep inside is a no brainer- if he's showing a resistance to it there is obviously a reason. He may know better than you right now. Your dog may be allergic to dust so dusting frequently inside can really help to reduce eye **** and some allergy/antibiotic drops may be needed especially since it's been months. Go to a vet, start him on some joint supplements, and give the boy a bed to sleep on inside


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Let the dog and the rest of your dogs sleep inside. It's cold outside and it's comfortable inside. Lucy likes the climate control set around 72, but I think she would manage year round at 75 if she absolutely had to... sarcasm cough cough. 

Would you want to sleep outside in 20 degree weather with a fur coat or inside on a nice soft pillow in a nice warm room? Use common sense here.

As for the eye issue, have a vet check it out before it gets worst no matter what it is. Eyes are not something i'd mess around with.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i have an inside dog. we keep the heat
on 65 to 68 degrees. when my GF isn't home
it's on 70 maybe 75 degrees. i like the house
really cool in the summer. when my GF isn't home
i keep it cooler; close to cold. we had several
90 degree days this summer. oneday my GF an
I were leaving the house. my said to me "make sure the house
stays cool for the dog". when i'm home i have to conserve
on the heat and the ac. when poochie boy is home it's heat up
and ac down. lol.

i don't think your dogs need to face the cold of winter
or the heat of the summer outdoors. how much time do
your dogs spend in the basement?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

My dog is an inside dog. When we put the heat on, it's set at 68. It's comfortable for my family and the dog and it keeps our heating bill down (we have oil heat).


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

All of my dogs sleep inside every night all year long. My inside temps are around 68, of course in the summer it's warmer unless the ac is on. I wouldn't leave them outside at night during the summer because the bugs are really bad. I like to leave them outside during the day when the weather permits. But when the outside temps drop down to about 45-50 degrees I feel its too cold for them to be laying on the ground outside. I feel it will only create problems with arthritis and such. My 8 year old plush coat, black dog in my avitar, always asks to go out into my unheated sunroom so I'll let him go hang out in there to cool off for a while.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Deuce lays on the bathroom tile floor when he gets warm....it's always cold LOL. I wouldn't ever leave my dog outside overnight.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the others, I doubt at 9 years old he is "manipulating" you into letting him sleep inside..you may not see it, but dogs around this age start having arthritic problems and as Lisa said, may not get up one day.

I think you mentioned you only have a "bed" outside for him, no dog house? no shelter? what happens when it snows or rains?? 

I keep my house at 68 in the winter and ac on in the hot summer..Mine live inside, but obviously go outside when they want to. My senior dogs, as I noticed, never wanted to stay outside to long in the really cold weather nor the really hot weather.
Things change as a dog gets older.

As for the runny goop, most likely allergies or infection,,I'd see a vet for that, they can give you something to help with the goopy eyes. In the meantime I'd rinse his eyes daily.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

LisaT said:


> He may have joint issues, but just doesn't show it. Many of our GSDs are this way.


 
Yes, Doerak had arthritis and moderate hip dysplasia, but it didn't stop him from running and jumping like a crazy puppy. Just slowed him down when there wasn't much interesting going on.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I wonder, if the OP is pretty sure the eye thing is related to the increased time spend in the basement, could the increased "goop" be from mold spores? Basements can have mold and you may not even know it.

JakodaCD OA, do you rinse the eyes with a sterile saline, or just plain water?


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I live in Florida and have a GSD, my house is 73 year round, my dogs have never complained. I keep my bedroom at 70 at night and my dog crawls under her blanket at night!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have never had a GSD reach this ripe age of 9 not become sensitive to cold. It is part of the aging process. I am always saddened when I see the old guys start to shiver in relatively mildly cool temps because I know they are aging when I see it. I have had the older ones get so cold intolerant that they need a coat to go out in winter to stave off shivering. They even get to where I have to have a coat on them in the car if it is cold out and I have to leave them there a bit.

The older dogs do not tolerate cold well and I never expect mine to endure it.

Also, I have seen older dogs get the runny eye issue. My 15 year old BC's eyes are runny now. It is not uncommon for the geriatric dog to get a condition called dry eye and the goop produced can run out of the eye. I always have my old guys checked for this condition if they get the runny eye as there are drops that help and relieve discomfort.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

DJEtzel said:


> Are you kidding me? This is getting old.
> 
> I have a LOT of experience with dogs and mange DOES have to do with stuff collecting in the eyes. Have you ever seen a dog with more progressive mange than most people here deal with? Their eyes get goopy and NASTY as a result of the basteria building up. It looks like boogers all over their eyes.
> 
> ...


I actually do have experience with dogs with severe mange and haven't seen anything collecting in their eyes.

and although it's not recommended by most dog owners on this forum, it is certainly not illegal for ones dog to sleep outside. All a dog needs by law is food, water, and shelter. There are dogs all over the world, many in places that get MUCH colder than 20-30 at night, and they sleep outside just fine. 

Edited to be clear - I am recommending that people let their dogs sleep inside, all ours certainly do. Just want to be clear that this posters original comment that it is 
punishable by law" to have ones dog sleep outside is not accurate. As far as I know, there are no laws - anywhere - that dogs be required to sleep inside. Many places do now have laws pertaining to dogs being left on tie-outs/chains for periods of time (12 hrs, 24 hrs, etc). However, food-water-shelter is all that's required to keep a dog otherwise.


----------



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

My dog ended up doing alright but was more than ready to go out this morning. As for the snow and rain, he slept either on patio or deck. And he simply never learned to sleep inside a dog house. My next dogs will be taught to sleep in a house and hopefully this will not be an issue except on really hot or cold nights. Most GSD around this aera are outside dogs and seem to do well until 10-13 when joint issues set in. My dog has taken glucosomine his entire life and after his younger days he has been leashed more and not allowed to roam as much or do any really physically demanding work.
He has been taking allergy shots for the past 3 moths witha higher dosage given each time and the eye problems seem to have started with the shots. The vet gives the shots and hasnt really mentioned the eyes. I will ask again but he has always had some matter (very little) all his life. He also has a super sensetive stomach.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

OK all the other stuff aside, there is nothing to be gained by forcing your dog to sleep outside at night. I would tend to trust your dog. If he doesn't want to do it, it's probably because it is now an uncomfortable situation for him. Take it from another old dog - heat can be nice!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

About the joint issue-- Rocky is 8 1/2 years old and still runs around and plays like a puppy. If I hadn't had him x-rayed recently for something unrelated, I would have not had the slightest clue that he has arthritis in his spine and hips, but he does. The vet showed me the inflammation on his joints. 

As I said, he still runs and plays but as he gets older, he loves to come inside his warm house and sleep on the couch when he's done with the running and playing.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Oh certainly a dog can sleep outside with adequate shelter. Adequate shelter depends on the age and condition of the dog. 
All dogs age differently so there is no magic to the years, it depends on the dogs condition and reaction to the cold. It is not the age in years per se,

My friend's 15 year old lab slept outside. The dog house was insulated and my friend ran electricity to a heated bed. As long as the temperature is good for the dog's age and condition, then outside is fine with good shelter. The dogs do "tell" us what is comfortable. Not wanting to go outside is not manipulation but a clear and simple message from the dog as to what is comfortable probably.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama loved to be outside by herself. In fact, had I let her she probably would have spent all of her time during the warmer months outside. However, when she got older she wanted to spend less and less time outside. Once she lost her hearing she pretty much never wanted to be out on her own. 

She went from spending 8 to 12 hours a day outside to spending 1 to 2 hours outside. I did not force her to stay out because I thought it was better for her but instead respected her choice to stay in the house. 

Perhaps you can get an air filter and dehumidifier for your basement? I have allergies and both of those things help me a lot, especially in the winter.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Being from Canada, I've known many year-round outside dogs and all of them were retired into indoor dogs when they got around that age... even sled dogs.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Reading through this it occurred to me that my GSD is really spoiled rotten. When it's bed time he'll either get up and go to the door (I want to sleep outside) or come into the bedroom with us (I want to sleep inside.) However, when he sleeps inside, he always wakes me up around 2:00am and wants to go outside. The rule is once you go out, you stay out. The Alpha bitch has to get her sleep...for the happiness of everyone in the household. 

We've only started this routine since it's been getting cooler. He really likes the cold weather, it seems to suit him. I do have two large igloo dog houses in the back yard. Both have hay in them as the dogs have used everything else as toys. In dead winter, I'll pull the igloos up on the porch so I can keep track of the bedding. 

Our Golden will not come in the house. During those rare freezing days, we'll put a heater on the porch and he'll lay near it. Haven't had to use it yet this year, so I'm not sure how the GSD will respond. I suspect he'll remain in the coolest spot in the yard, but he is still a youngster.


----------



## Wulf03 (Apr 19, 2010)

My dog has moved back outside and seems to be doing alot better. I have never noticed him shiver and he seems occupied to stay out and bark at everything that moves. I suppose on the few very cold nights we have around here I will let him in if he wants. He sleeps on a cocrete deck covered by a second story deck so he is not (out in the elements). Also we are trying a dog house which he has not went in yet. I suppose like any other dog if he gets cold and wants in he will go in it.
And yes he does manipulate to get what he wants. He has never really like much petting but if he wants a milkbone, come inside or anything he will beg and once he acheives his goal he will lay down and want nothing to do with anyone. Of course he is a highly aggresive European Shepherd so I guess this is bred into him. Most Sheps around here are very friendly and love petting but my boy doesnt. He has always disliked heat and pants alot even when its less than 50 degrees in the home.
And he came from a breeder who keeps all her dogs outside on a farm so perhaps its just part of him. But as I say here in western NC most people keep there dogs outside. And all I have seen like it. So hopefully all will be well.
Vet did check eyes and said no problems only dust allergies. He took meds for 7 days and seems to be fine. As of now no bone issues just a few fatty tumors common with age.


----------

